# where to buy pellets on Long Island?



## danno (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys was wondering if anyone had ideas on where to buy pellets on Long Island.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## arking1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I just placed an order with Long Island Wood Pellet Supply. Their website is www.liwoodpellets.com. Very nice people to deal with. They let you put a deposit down now and then get your pellets delivered in the fall.

Ryan


----------



## danno (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks Ryan i ll give them a call, do you remember the price they gave you?


----------



## arking1 (Jun 15, 2008)

$295 a ton for Country Boy White Lightning Pellets. Delivery for 3 tons is $80. 

Ryan


----------



## titikiki (Jul 3, 2008)

Just had a delivery from Agway in Riverhead- $268/ton + tax + flat rate delivery $45.  I ordered softwood (same price for hardwood), Bags are 'Pinnacle Pellet Inc.' in green lettering.  First time buying pellets.  Told it would be left on my driveway but delivery person helped me clear an area in the garage, swept and wheeled in the 3 tons neatly left against the wall.  They had stated price going up 7/1 to $308 and every month after that.


----------



## alexei27 (Jul 6, 2009)

Reviving this thread as we get into the height of Summer. Pre buys have been *pathetic.* 

LIWoodpellets.com has Country Boys for $335 a ton + Delivery ($70 for 3 tons)

Talmage Farms (Agway) had Bayou Pellets for $302 plus a horrendous $150 delivery for 3 tons. 

Long Island Pellet Fuel is $329 for Energex (not sure what their delivery charge is).

Bravos Window and Door has lousy Appling County for $275 + $30 a ton delivery.

Anybody got anything better on Long Island?... please....


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, I thought new england had HIGH prices! I can get ACP here for $235 a ton. Energex for $265.00

Ouch!
jay


----------



## alexei27 (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah you can tack on 10-20% to just about anything out here...50% if it's your taxes


----------



## LIpelletpig (Jul 7, 2009)

Alexei27,

I would try Bethlaham Coal.  I called a few months ago and the prices were over $325 per ton.  I refuse to be ripped off here on the island for pellets.  I'm getting my pellets from PA.


----------



## kohout77 (Jul 30, 2011)

Liberty Biomass has Barefoot 300 a ton 65 delivery


----------



## Pellet Man (Dec 22, 2011)

arking1 said:
			
		

> I just placed an order with Long Island Wood Pellet Supply. Their website is www.liwoodpellets.com. Very nice people to deal with. They let you put a deposit down now and then get your pellets delivered in the fall.
> 
> 
> Ryan




These people are hard to get a hold of.  Never call back. Will not deliver after sometime in december. A very good and reliable company is Bravo. Everytime i call someone is there. If you need a supply in january or february they will deliver. 
They got my business from now on. They sell a wood pellet called Okanagan wood pellet. I heard very good things fom this pellet and they are a soft pellet which i never used before. A little on he expensive side but they use no additives. They also sell others but if you want someone reliable try Bravo.


----------



## Bxpellet (Dec 22, 2011)

Pellet Man said:
			
		

> arking1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used Bravo for the past 2 years, very nice people, last year I picked up my pellets with the company truck, this year I paid more then I wanted, but he delivered to the Bronx and put them in my garage, believe me it was worth the extra cost!


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 23, 2011)

Pellet Man said:
			
		

> arking1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya.. what is up with them never calling back or responding to emails? Not very customer service oriented. I ordered from woodpellets.com. I may try Bravo next time I need pellets. I really want to get some Turmans


----------



## Pellet Man (Dec 23, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> Pellet Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never got back to my emails. Got a hold of them once but couldn't after that. I got Thurmans and wish i could get them again but again if they are not reliable whats the use. I am confident the Okanagan will be good. I will post when i get them. The ash content is lower than even the thurmans. I feel a company has to have good customer service. Bravo is that. I read the post above where the guy from the Bronx used them. Once bravo delivered and the kids who delivered them actually put them in my garage one by one. I didn't asked for them to do it. they just did it cause they felt it was the best place for them. I used Bravo because during February i needed more and again Long Island Pellets didn't answer my call, either there site or phone service  stated they didn't have any pellets. They deliver early winter the latest and that's it. If you use them you have to order before the winter to stock up. but if you need to call for reasons of needing them or something is wrong with some of the bags ( They dropped off a skid and some of the bags were ripped and pellets where on my driveway) your out of luck. Every Time i call Bravo, they are there and give a date when they will be in the area. They have a few pellets to choose from where the Okanagan the most expensive (About 40 dollars more). But there delivery is cheaper than long Island so i paid about 10 dollars less (Thurman) with long island but not worth the headache.


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 23, 2011)

I started calling them mid November and never got thru or heard back. The message didnt say they were out of pellets either. Hopefully, my 2.5 tons last thru the winter.


----------



## Pellet Man (Dec 30, 2011)

You can call bravo being you live on Long Island. I bought a skid of Okies from them and they are currently my favorite... so far i just used one bag. I originally used Country Boy. They were a good pellet but I had just gotten the pellet stove so I didn't know what one brands was to another. I used American and wasn't that happy. I used Thurmans and wanted to get more but as you know that will be close to impossible. I recently got the Okies  from Bravo and really like what I used so far. Clean, and a great amount of heat. So far the little experience I have of them to me they are the best I have used.


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 30, 2011)

Pellet Man said:
			
		

> You can call bravo being you live on Long Island. I bought a skid of Okies from them and they are currently my favorite... so far i just used one bag. I originally used Country Boy. They were a good pellet but I had just gotten the pellet stove so I didn't know what one brands was to another. I used American and wasn't that happy. I used Thurmans and wanted to get more but as you know that will be close to impossible. I recently got the Okies  from Bravo and really like what I used so far. Clean, and a great amount of heat. So far the little experience I have of them to me they are the best I have used.



How much were the Okies?? Do you notice that they smell like cat pee like some others say??


----------



## Pellet Man (Jan 21, 2012)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> Pellet Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are a great pellet. Burn hot so I am really feeling the heat. To me its the best pellet yet. No I don't get a cat pee like smell at all. I read that before. They might have a cat in the house or maybe it pee'd on the pellets LOL. But never did i smell that.


----------



## Mike P (Oct 18, 2012)

A good supplier of hardwood pellets and Biobricks is Mother Earth's Supplies located in East Northport, NY. www.motherearthssupplies.com. They have a good supply and will deliver locally. I always get a prompt return phone call and delivery within a day.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2012)

Two years ago, I had a customer who lived on Lon Guyland & whose job brought him to Albany twice a month. He told me that buying 50 bags - 10 bags at a time (with the travel) was cheaper than buying a ton out back home...


----------

